

Hardware startup Trontium wants to make a 'universal battery' - retroafroman
https://trontium.com/

======
harrystone
I know the rainbow light thing is so it doesn't just look like an aluminum
tube, but I hope you can turn that off. I wouldn't want my battery to sit
there and continually use power to light up the HEY LOOK AT ME lights.

~~~
_Robbie
The lights can be turned off.

------
kken
Its an Aluminium tube with a Lithium battery.

